# Silver Gray & Tan interior?



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Does anyone know if it is possible to get Tan interior with Silver Gray exterior? bmwusa.com says no, but it said the same about Steel Gray and it was incorrect. If so, has anyone seen this combo?

I ordered my car with Orient Blue and I'm already having second thoughts (sigh.. :tsk: why can't I ever make a decision and stick to it! ). It looks so blueberry purple in the bright sun. I really wanted steel gray but they canceled it. I saw some pics of silver gray on e46fanatics and it looked almost as dark as the steel gray. The tan interior looked ok with the steel gray, so if the silver-gray isn't much lighter it might look ok.. (I need tan interior for my yellow lab... He's very picky). Maybe I should try to hunt down a silver gray vehicle at a local dealer...



Matt


----------



## smalldog (Mar 23, 2003)

*I second this!*

I second your request for info on this combo! Like you, I've seen the pics of Steel Grey w/Natural Brown interior, and it looks great!

But no one has said yet whether you can get Nat. Brown w/the new Silver Grey or shown any pictures of that combo.

If any dealer has such as beast on their lot, please post pics!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

You can get other color combos than shown on the site through special orders. I don't know if it will cost more though. Get NB over sand :thumbup:


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

tgravo2 said:


> *You can get other color combos than shown on the site through special orders. I don't know if it will cost more though. Get NB over sand :thumbup: *


Yeah, but I'm cheap and have no desire to pay 2K or whatever it is. I'm wondering if it's a standard combo.

I'm not a big fan of the nat brown. It's not bad, but the internal design too busy or something. It's weird. Plus I want 'ette.


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

Did you check the 'Ask a Dealer' section ?


----------



## Tanning machine (Feb 21, 2002)

Steel grey and NB was a "no cost" special order. There's no reason (other than the customer unfriendly BMWNA) why this wouldn't be the case as well with Silver gray and nb.


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

Alex Baumann said:


> *Did you check the 'Ask a Dealer' section ? *


I did search there to no avail. Are you asking whether I posted there? If so the answer is no.

If nobody answers here I'll try there.

Matt


----------



## Mr. The Edge (Dec 19, 2001)

here's silver gray with Arizona Sun leather eek: )


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

atyclb said:


> *here's silver gray with Arizona Sun leather eek: )
> *


Thanks for the pics. That is truly hideous. :thumbdwn:

Matt


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

that almost looks yellow with a pinch of orange in it :tsk:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rumatt said:


> *Thanks for the pics. That is truly hideous. :thumbdwn:
> 
> Matt *


Amen.

Re: Silver gray + sand, IMO it seems like a very "soft combination." Perhaps even somewhat girlie.:eeps: Then again, that is just me, what the hell do I know about what you like.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

mbr129 said:


> *
> Re: Silver gray + sand, IMO it seems like a very "soft combination." Perhaps even somewhat girlie.:eeps: *


So, my Sterling Grey / Caramel M5 is going to be "girly", eh?


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *So, my Sterling Grey / Caramel M5 is going to be "girly", eh?   *


I love sterling gray, but hav eno idea what caramel looks like. But according to my previous definition... yeah, it probably is "girlie" 

I hope you realize that I am insanely jealous of your M5.:thumbup:


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

Caramel:









Girlie, shmirlie... FAST!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

I love the caramel, I find it close to NB :thumbup:


----------



## mbr129 (Aug 23, 2002)

rost12 said:


> *Caramel:
> Girlie, shmirlie... FAST!  *


That is not girlie! That is pretty nice. Sand is not girlie in itself, but coupled with the silver gray I think it is.


----------



## rost12 (Dec 22, 2001)

I'm glad you guys approve. Wouldn't want to be seen as "girlie" or anything  

Not that there is anything wrong with that :eeps:


----------



## JPinTO (Dec 20, 2001)

Hey, is this M3 leaning to the right? Occasionally you see E46's driving with what looks like an anvil in the right side of the trunk.

Now, I have to see a 330CI in Silver grey. Great color (not the interior)


----------



## rumratt (Feb 22, 2003)

rost12 said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting! It's different, but I kind of like it.


----------

